# Singer Wanted



## Aleat_Rodan (Apr 14, 2018)

I am doing a quick project for now: I have taken the Furry VN(visual novel) Nekojishi theme with its bad translated lyrics and transformed them into something more understandable yet still fitting and mirroring the original. I am looking for someone who is able to sing well, that would be interested in lending their voice to it. Note that i do tend to stream the game and will use it as an intro video so if your nervous or not okay with that lmk.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

I might


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 28, 2018)

PM me about it


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 29, 2018)

I sound a bit young (cause I am) but I consider myself a pretty good singer


----------

